# Versace: 1 Sick lil guy



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

Yesterday, I began to think that Versace had worms, as I was seeing some mucus type small areas on the floor. Today, I heard him trying to throw up, & I realize that the mucus is from vomit (small amounts) & not poop. As I'm cleaning it up, I realize it is blood tinged & suddenly he isn't up & playing, but rather just laying there, not getting excited about anything. 

To the Vet we go.....
1st test for worms = negative
2nd test for parvo = negative

diagnosis = Coccidia

Subcutaneous liquids, a shot for vomiting, medicine for the coccidian & $156 vet bill!!

Xena had 2 doses of Ponazuril on 3/1 & 3/2 as a coccidian preventative, I hope she doesn't get this as well.

When I notified the breeder she said _"He was fine when he left" "Hope he gets better soon" "Thanks for keeping in touch"_ :argh:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

hugs and hoping that Versace feels better soon


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sorry he is sick! Usually the breeder will only be responsible if you have a vet check and the problem is found in the first two days, and for parasites they are often excluded. If I were a breeder and someone found parasites so soon after they got the puppy I think I would pay the vet bills as it only seems fair. Unfortunately that is not the norm.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

yes, breeders are rarely gooey about their puppies once they are someone else's puppies if they get sick. of course there are also illnesses that would fall into the category of childhood diseases if the dogs were kids, and people do tend to downplay their importance - oh, it's tonsiiitis, no big deal, etc.

just the same, hope the little one recovers soon. get well, versace!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

When I got Dakota at 10 weeks, the breeder sent me an email after a few weeks to say that the puppies had played in the backyard several times, some after it had rained. She later heard that some other dogs in her city had gotten Coccidia about that time. She wanted to be sure Dakota was checked for that. I paid for a special test at the Univ of IL and Dakota was negative. He never got sick. The breeder did not repay me for the test. I appreciated her warning but did not expect her to pay for the testing. I did not think she had been negligent.

If he had been positive I still do not think she would have reimbursed me.

I hope Versace gets well soon. Did you talk to your vet about measures you could take to prevent Xena from getting it? Is it possible to separate them till he is well?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little Versace! Hope he gets healthy....... and Xena stays well!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin tested positive for coccidia one time when he was about 4 months old. He was never symptomatic. We decided to ignore it. I suspect he picked it up from eating chicken poop (a favorite food for both poodles).


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor guy! I'm glad you got him started on treatment so he can feel better soon.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, it is very common for a puppy to have it - I believe that it is one of those things that they often carry in their systems, and during time of stress, especially when they are young, it can overgrow and make them ill.
And it is true, breeders almost never pay for parasite treatment because it is so common for puppies to go home with something or another and there isn't much that they can do to avoid it.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my,poor baby, and I hope he feels better soon! 

I remember back in 1999, Trina had Coccidia. She was around 12 weeks of age. She was given meds and then another check later showed she was good. Then shortly after that, at 16 weeks ( 4 months) is when she started with the seizures. Poor thing had a lot against her right from the start. :-( 
But we made sure she still had a good life.


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Oh my,poor baby, and I hope he feels better soon!
> 
> I remember back in 1999, Trina had Coccidia. She was around 12 weeks of age. She was given meds and then another check later showed she was good. Then shortly after that, at 16 weeks ( 4 months) is when she started with the seizures. Poor thing had a lot against her right from the start. :-(
> But we made sure she still had a good life.


What was the cause of the seizures? Did it have anything to do with the Coccicia?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Arya's Toys said:


> What was the cause of the seizures? Did it have anything to do with the Coccicia?


At first, I actually thought it did, have something to do with the Coccidia. The recheck to see that she was cured of the Coccidia came approx. 4 weeks before the seizures started. Because the seizures were so intense, our vet right away recommended a specialist to us, to see if that might would help us to know why she was having them. A C-scan ( or whatever that's called) of the brain showed no abnormalities. No tumors, so she was diagnosed with Ideopathic Seizure Disorder ( or otherwise known as Ideopathic Epilepsy), which meant that there was no underlining reason of why she was having them. The specialist said she was most likely born with the disease. So after that diagnosis, I pretty much forgot about the Coccidia that she had, and really focused on what we could do for the seizures. She continued with seizures the rest of her life, with giving Phenobarbital and Potassium Bromide to her 3 times a day. Even though the seizures took a toll on her mental state, we made sure that she led the best possible life for a dog who had mental disabilities caused by seizures. She lived to almost 14, and she died not because she had another seizure, but because her organs were shutting down, and it was her time.

Never did know if the Coccidia was connected or not to the seizures, but personally, I don't think so. I think she would have had the seizures anyway.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hope the wee one gets to feeling better soon. It shouldn't take long with the meds. Coccidia is annoying because you have to do it's own test...it's not covered with the regular worm tests. Little Matisse had some terrible diarrhea a couple weeks after I got him. My breeder gave me some meds for that. But it returned with some blood tinge, so I took him to the vet and coccidia was the culprit. A few doses and he was on the mend. Hope your little Versace feels better soon. I thought it above and beyond that my breeder helped me in the way he could. He also provided subsequent puppy shots except for the last one...my choice because I wanted to talk over some things with the vet anyhow and it was time. I wouldn't have been able to tell where he picked up this parasite anyhow. So, this is just par for the course sometimes. Best wishes for a speedy recovery little Versace. I had to look up how to pronounce his name. Is this how _you_ also pronounce it? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgAeLLCf728 I love it!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven had the same issue with giardiasis when we brought her home. The vet originally thought had been changing her food so it took a couple visits to get to the botttom of it. I emailed the breeder and she thanked me for letting her know, but never any apology or offer to reimburse for vet bills. I really didn't expect one, I wanted her to check her other dogs for their sake. I kind of always thought those early vet bills are just to be expected with a new puppy, I guess.


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I had to look up how to pronounce his name. Is this how _you_ also pronounce it? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgAeLLCf728 I love it!


Lol! Yes. Named after the Italian Clothing Designer, Gianni Versace. _*"Gianni's Passion for Fashion"*_


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Arya's Toys said:


> Lol! Yes. Named after the Italian Clothing Designer, Gianni Versace. _*"Gianni's Passion for Fashion"*_


Pure Awesomeness! Love that! Do you have a nick name? 

I know someone with the name, Versailles, pronounced https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RR7uHyEyFQ I like that name too an awful lot!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

TrixieTreasure said:


> At first, I actually thought it did, have something to do with the Coccidia. The recheck to see that she was cured of the Coccidia came approx. 4 weeks before the seizures started. Because the seizures were so intense, our vet right away recommended a specialist to us, to see if that might would help us to know why she was having them. A C-scan ( or whatever that's called) of the brain showed no abnormalities. No tumors, so she was diagnosed with Ideopathic Seizure Disorder ( or otherwise known as Ideopathic Epilepsy), which meant that there was no underlining reason of why she was having them. The specialist said she was most likely born with the disease. So after that diagnosis, I pretty much forgot about the Coccidia that she had, and really focused on what we could do for the seizures. She continued with seizures the rest of her life, with giving Phenobarbital and Potassium Bromide to her 3 times a day. Even though the seizures took a toll on her mental state, we made sure that she led the best possible life for a dog who had mental disabilities caused by seizures. She lived to almost 14, and she died not because she had another seizure, but because her organs were shutting down, and it was her time.
> 
> Never did know if the Coccidia was connected or not to the seizures, but personally, I don't think so. I think she would have had the seizures anyway.


Sounds just like my story. But my dog's seizures started the next day after a spot of Frontline. I seem to think that something will lower the threshold and it starts. Mine was put down at the age of 12. He started having 2 grand mals a day and staring into space in between which we think were seizures as well. And he started going on the floor. The vet said he was amazed he lived so long. I see yours lived a long time too.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Sounds just like my story. But my dog's seizures started the next day after a spot of Frontline. I seem to think that something will lower the threshold and it starts. Mine was put down at the age of 12. He started having 2 grand mals a day and staring into space in between which we think were seizures as well. And he started going on the floor. The vet said he was amazed he lived so long. I see yours lived a long time too.


I'm so sorry about your dog. :-(

I think dedication and love helps these precious ones live as long as they do. A person must make a strong commitment in taking care of an epileptic dog, in order for it to have the best possible life. An owner's life is changed for many years to come. With Trina, we had to make sure she got her meds 3 times a day, every day. No missed dosages. We tried to keep on a regular schedule, early morning, early to mid afternoon, and again at bedtime. Her seizures were sporatic. She would go 4 to sometimes 6 months without having one, but then when she did, she would have several grand mal seizures a day, until we finally got them under control again. They took a such a toll on her mental state that, the last couple of years of her life, she would get confused on where she was. She would get herself stuck somewhere, but instead of just backing up and out of the area, she would panic and scream. She just couldn't figure it out.

So for at least 2 years before she passed, we had to really puppy proof the house again, and confine her when we weren't around, so that she wouldn't hurt herself. 

With everything that she had gone through, I think she still had a pretty good life with her mommy and daddy. And for that, I'm very thankful.


----------

